# The Witch's Clear out!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i need to clear out all my extra models to make way for some cash and future projects......buyer pay's shipping and i am willing to cut a deal for bigger sales 

Eldar (I have to double check exact numbers!) 
-------- 
5 Dark Reapers with exarch-??? 
6 Striking Scorpions With exarch-?? (stripped) 
1 Well Painted Eldrad-?? 
1 Baharoth, Cry of the wind (neat paint job!) 

Fw 
---- 
Fw Gargoyle Clusters-$15 
Set of Fw Titan Leg Plates-$Offer 

Guard 
------- 
20 Cadians N.o.S-$40 
1 Basalisk-$30 (needs some slight repairs on the gun turret) 
6 Leman Russ Battletanks-$250 

Chaos 
------- 
5 Screamers of Tzeentch $40(need Striping) 
6 Flamers of Tzeentch $40 (need Striping) 
1 Plastic Demon Prince (Unfinished Conversion to make Diablo)-$20 
10-16 Current Edition Demonettes -$15 
1 Demon Prince of Slaanesh (Plastic kit) 

Bfg-$80 for all 
------ 
9 Bfg Chaos Cruisers $Offer (Base coated)-68 
1 Chaos Desolator class battleship -$30 

Random Gw 
========= 
1 4 armed Plasic River Troll-$10 (Has fish power!) 
4 On-Spur Dryads-$10 
15 Zombies-$15 
10 On Spur Ghouls-$15 

None-Gw 
======= 
Lots of rare magic cards 
World of Warcraft Miniature game (Tons of figures and the hardboard to play on) 
Mace Windu Force Fx lightsaber-$100 
Vampire the eternal struggle Card's 
Kotobukiya Anakin Skywalker Episode 3 statue-$50 
Kotobukiya Darth Vader Episode 3 statue -$50 

Things i will take in trade. 
===== 
3 Rhinos (chaos or loyalist i dont care) 
10 Noise Marines (Stripped or un-painted only, unless you did a VERY good job on them) 
10 Chaos Spacemarines (unpainted or Primed only) 
1 Eldar Voidstalker Battleship 
Built & Painted Skaven Slaves, I dont care what they are made from if they look good. (Goblins, dwarfs,elfs so on) 
Ibram Gaunt & Command Squad 
Tanith Trooper Models 

Gw Pins\Badges\Ect 
===== 
Tanith Pin "Gaunts Ghosts" 
Terminator Honor Pin\necklace 
Inquisition Pin\Necklace


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

:bump: I have pictures of everything listed, also if no one shows interest everything will be on e-bay monday.


----------

